# Glenn + Allen combo



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Glenn + Allen Combo*

How much damage do you guys think they will do together? Will they get along? I'm hoping that they both average over 20 ppg and the Sixers become an offensive minded team unlike the previous years. That way they will be more fun to watch.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Well you know AI will get his pts. Im hoping AI draws his usual crowd, leaving Glenn open, and I hope we get to see him nail a lot of open shots. And you know he aint afraid to shoot ever, unlike someone else no longer on the roster.


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

I think that the sixers did get a good deal when trading away Keith. There is no doubt that Glenn can score but my only questions are on defense. Both Glenn and Keith had pretty bad defense.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Well, it could turn out great or it could turn into a mess. If Iverson will defurr shots and try to be a playmaker rather than a scorer, than yes it could work. But if Robinson and Iverson are both putting up 30 shots a game and bickering with each otehr then there will be problems. If Robinson didn't like Ray Allen taking shots from him, why do you think he will enjoy Iverson doing it.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Glenn knows this isnt his team and that he isnt the goto guy.....i think he will be fine.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

This is a mess waiting to happen. Glenn doesn't like to pass, and doesn't play defense. And he doesn't get along well with teammates.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I agree that this move can either turn out absolutely fantastic or a complete mess.


I don't think AI will have any problems with adjusting his play to create more for the others so that the team can win (since he's such a competitor). As long as Glenn can hit the outside shots and get his number of points and shots each night (and collect Ws), this will be great for both players and the team. :yes:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

They will be fine together, you just wait and see.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> This is a mess waiting to happen. Glenn doesn't like to pass, and doesn't play defense. And he doesn't get along well with teammates.


honestly I dont want him to pass. I want him to shoot the ball when he gets it. When that ball is swung around to him and instead of second guess himself. I want him to do something with the ball and thats put it in the hole. Also if he dont want to get along with his teammates, you forget. 1 Hes in Philly. 2 Hes AI teammate and 3 Hes a teammate of Derrick Coleman. I think thats an attitude of the past


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Glenn robison and atione walker to me have da same game...and i HATE IT!!!!!!! but those two might be dangerous


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> Glenn robison and atione walker to me have da same game...and i HATE IT!!!!!!! but those two might be dangerous


They do have the same game, except G-Rob doesn't spend nearly as much time on the perimeter as Walker.

And I don't think these two will have any problems getting along together on the court, I think Iverson's game is going to mature even more this season and he'll be more willing to pass than before. Also Randy Ayers said when Allen and Aaron are on the floor and Snow's resting, AI will play PG so McKie can focus on scoring more. That sounds extremely good, so I don't think Iverson will have a problem with Robinson, as long as he continues to produce.

The bigger question is how is the front court combination of Marc Jackson and Kenny Thomas going to work?

-Tim


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

I think it's funny how the uninformed assumes Glenn was the bad guy in the Allen/Robinson feud. 

In Glenn's career there was half a season where he didn't get along with Ray Allen. That's it! The journalist that is a member of realgm says Glenn was great in the locker room with the Hawks. JT and SAR said the chemistry was there off the court, but their styles just didn't fit mesh on the court. But the whole team got along with one another, and Glenn will be missed.

...But if Ray Allen waits to call out Glenn when he's no longer even on the team then he must be guilty. Because, I mean it's Ray Allen. 

Glenn is a team player. Yes, he is a shoot first, shoot second player. That's his game. He's not selfish. When Glenn's involved he'll play D, and he'll play it well. I don't like that about Glenn, but it's one of those take it or leave it things. Who knows though, maybe him watching a guy like Iverson play his heart out every minute might change that. Glenn has never played with a player like Iverson. A super star that has great passion for the game, will sacrifice his body, and do everything it takes. When Glenn came into the league, Mike Dunleavey made a huge mistake by exposing Glenn Robinson to Vin Baker and those other heartless players that were on Milwaukee. Philly has been known for revitalizing underachieving players’ careers. Glenn still has great potential he could fulfill. He won't be able to live up to all of it now (not even close) do to age, injuries, and some poor work habits; however if he plays on both ends he can become a major contributor for you guys.

Glenn and Ivy will work great together. Ive loves to penetrate and then dish to a player at midrange, but no one for Sixers would shoot it or really could shoot it. Glenn will, and it's money.

Glenn will average no less than 23, and I think he will shoot 50% or at least approach it!

Glenn, I watched you at Purdue! I’m aware of the 'now' hidden talent you possess. I know how great you could’ve been. It’s never too late – just finish strong!

P.S.-

Trust me, Glenn is well notified about whose team this is. Ivy and Glenn are great friends. Glenn will fit well with Philly. No doubt.


----------



## AI The MVP (Oct 3, 2003)

Best 1-2 in the east.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>comptons</b>!
> I think it's funny how the uninformed assumes Glenn was the bad guy in the Allen/Robinson feud.
> 
> In Glenn's career there was half a season where he didn't get along with Ray Allen. That's it! The journalist that is a member of realgm says Glenn was great in the locker room with the Hawks. JT and SAR said the chemistry was there off the court, but their styles just didn't fit mesh on the court. But the whole team got along with one another, and Glenn will be missed.
> ...


Great post, and I hope you're right. Last year, his biggest liabilities were his turnovers and defense. This year his turnovers should go down significantly in that he won't (shouldn't) be handling the ball at all. And even with Robinson, I don't think Philly's defense is going to be a concern next year.. It'd be better if we had a great shotblocker to deterr players from driving inside, but you can't have everything..


----------



## AI The MVP (Oct 3, 2003)

Out of the entire Sixers starting lineup, the only person who you can say is a below average defender is Big Dog. Well would you rather have Bruce Bowen play the 3 or Big Dog? Every player at every position can't always be a good defender. You have to sacrifice some defense for some scoring.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone think that with all the attention Iverson gets that Robinson could have a career year in philly?

I like that Robinson will pull the trigger. Watching Van Horn be tentative last year was torture.

I think if Big Dog could find offense with Ray Allen and Sam Cassell he should be able to find it with only one other scorer on the team in Iverson.

Everyone in Milwaukee ended up with a bad attitude. That was George Karl. I'm suprised no one has really made that connection. Didn't Tyrone Hill have huge problems with the Bucks when he was there? And he fits in great on the sixers. Coleman was also a bad attitude player before he got to philly. Now he's a team leader.

I think the Sixers core unit of Snow, Mckie and Iverson are great at building team chemistry. I don't know if there are many superstars who cheer louder for their teammates than Iverson. Watching the bench when Iverson is there(which isn't often) on the times when he's not sulking, he's usually cheering on whoever is out there on the floor.

I think adding Glenn Robinson is going to do a lot more than outsiders think.

It may sound crazy to people now, but by mid season it won't(barring injury) but I'm picking Philly to come out of the east this year. I think it's going to be impossible for teams to stop both Robinson and Iverson and keep guys like Kenny Thomas off the offensive glass.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Grob will realize he is the lesser thug and will bow down to the man with the street cred, AI. Grob can't pull all his whiny Bullcrap on this team because he isn't the toughest guy on the team. He can pull that crap with Ray Allen and with Shareef Rahim, but when he gets on AI team he will be straightened out. Remember, NBA players don't want to get punked either and Grob knows his role.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Grob will realize he is the lesser thug and will bow down to the man with the street cred, AI. Grob can't pull all his whiny Bullcrap on this team because he isn't the toughest guy on the team. He can pull that crap with Ray Allen and with Shareef Rahim, but when he gets on AI team he will be straightened out. Remember, NBA players don't want to get punked either and Grob knows his role.


Thats an interesting point I have not thought about. Robinson did whine alot but who was on his team that would stand up to him. Iverson will most certainly stand up to him, which is good.

Im hoping we have a Remember the Titans thing goign here, sure Iverson and GROB are the same race, but they both are coming together with a bit of a bad boy history, hopefully they can use it to work together. Maybe the Bash Brothers from Mighty Ducks is a beter analogy??

I can see both GROB and Iverson having career years, Iverson is getting to the point where he cant get much better, so this may be the year.


----------

